# What are you thinking about?



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

"-Tell me what you´re thinking about right now." he said, again.
I was lying down in the dark, staring at the ceiling, as I always do while thinking.
"-Nothing" I said, but he knew it wasn´t true. He knew there´s always something crossing my mind. He knows me so well!
I tried to explain then how my mind works sometimes. So random, that is even hard for me to understand what´s going on up there.
"-Your mind is like a train station" he continued "-where trains come on go all the time"
I opened my eyes wide open "-YES!" I thought to myself.
"-so pick one train and tell me"
So I did just that, I picked one train, one thought, and there he was. I was just thinking about him.

It wasn´t that hard for me, after that, to let him know what I was thinking about. 
It didn´t matter how silly, random, crazy it sounded to me, he wanted to know and it didn´t take me long to open up to him with my deepest and craziest dreams, fears.....thoughts. It felt liberating. I felt free.

"-That is something I really love about you, your passion. It is contagious"
No it´s not! I thought. It is annoying most times!
"-well, I am glad you like it because my life is driven by passion. That is why I love the harmony you bring into my life, my soul. I need quietness"
"-We complement each other well then" and I heard his laugh.

"-It is not about the destination, it is all about the journey" he said calmly.
I laughed hard! Sounds like a cliché to me!
"-BS!!" I said in between laughs. "-what´s the point of even starting the journey if you don´t think first of the destination!?"
"-Well, maybe we are going to make it safe to our destination or maybe we are going to crash the car trying to get there, who knows. But we are here now, having the time of our lives, we just need to be careful not to crash the car and we´re going to be fine. I am an optimist"
I didn´t want to admit it back then, but secretly I thought he was right. Even thoug I am a realist, I believed him.

"-No!!" I said "-If you want something you go out there and do your best to get it! You work for it! You have to work to make things happen! Things won´t get to you by magic! Fight!"
"-That is why I need you "

"-Why do you love me?"
"-What? Are you crazy? What not to love about you?"
"-So, why do you love me?"
"-Hmmmm well, because you´re my best friend, because I trust you, because you make me feel safe and loved. I love you because you´re smart and funny, you make me laugh. I love you because you´re caring and sweet. I love you because you don´t think I am clingy and you accept me just the way I am...."
"-I love the way you are!"
"-See? what not to love about you?"

"-What are you thinking about?"
"-Nothing"
"-Ok"
"-I wonder if we just crashed the car"
"-I guess so."


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Well, since the main thread is closed for some reason, I am claiming this one as a temporary reservation. 
I hope OP won't mind too much.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

@Hexcoder @SirCanSir @Ock @Electra @Grandmaster Yoda @secondpassing
Congratulations, you have been summoned as one of the most "senior" and consistently active members of a previous thread.
Let me know what you are thinking.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

jey! 🥳

Oops that was not a thinking that was a feeling.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Allostasis said:


> @Hexcoder @SirCanSir @Ock @Electra @Grandmaster Yoda @secondpassing
> Congratulations, you are being summoned as one of the most "senior" and consistently active members of a previous thread.
> Let me know what you are thinking.


I'm so excited I couldn't help but crap my pants.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

My thoughts right now are at this "uncomfortable to share yet" process stage, but well done for the initiative, ill be sure to use this one as my base later if the other one is slow to be revived.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I might celebrate my holiday today- solstice.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

One of Norways most famous healers and psychics died night to friday: Snåsamannen Joralf Gjerstad. R.I.P


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm thinking I find it weird that the other thread got closed. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

My kitten is making biscuits on my hip. 

I lubb my beebees.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

SirCanSir said:


> My thoughts right now are at this "uncomfortable to share yet" process stage, but well done for the initiative, ill be sure to use this one as my base later if the other one is slow to be revived.


Sure, we will all be waiting patiently for them to come out, no pressure.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I am thinking that the general chat “What are you thinking about?” thread was taken away so unexpectedly that it reminds me of the way that *Kurzgesagt – In a Nutshell described the last day for the dinosaurs. Everything seemed like a normal day except for a small detail. At the end of it 75% of the population died. *


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

PSO2: NGS keeps crashing and 2 people that annoy me are around. I can't just block or distance myself from them because they're an active part of a community I am an admin in.

Time to take a break and play later I guess, maybe...


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Hexcoder said:


> PSO2: NGS keeps crashing and 2 people that annoy me are around. I can't just block or distance myself from them because they're an active part of a community I am an admin in.
> 
> Time to take a break and play later I guess, maybe...


Can't you just kick them out?
EDIT: missed "active" part.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Hexcoder said:


> PSO2: NGS keeps crashing and 2 people that annoy me are around. I can't just block or distance myself from them because they're an active part of a community I am an admin in.
> 
> Time to take a break and play later I guess, maybe...


The server had a maintenance earlier, maybe that caused issues. It is crushing for me too.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Allostasis said:


> Can't you just kick them out?
> EDIT: missed "active" part.


Yeah...let's just say I can't laugh at tit jokes anymore. Wayyyyy overused.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

SirCanSir said:


> The server had a maintenance earlier, maybe that caused issues. It is crushing for me too.


We did the UQ earlier and the boss literally just stood there and let us kill it...lmao. It was so dumb.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, guys.
May I join.
I wasn’t invited, but that’s ok.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I thought anyone could join?
Well if its up to me, welcome 🤗


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Electra said:


> I thought anyone could join?
> Well if its up to me, welcome 🤗


❤


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Dalien said:


> Hi, guys.
> May I join.
> I wasn’t invited, but that’s ok.


Everyone is welcome. Invitations were sent to those who probably were impacted the most by the closure.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Allostasis said:


> Everyone is welcome. Invitations were sent to those who probably were impacted the most by the closure.


Well, I think highly of all the people here thus far—even the OP from way back when.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Dalien said:


> Well, I think highly of all the people here thus far—even the OP from way back when.


That is sweet, although I am not sure where I insinuated otherwise or how it connects to what I said.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Dalien said:


> Well, I think highly of all the people here thus far—even the OP from way back when.


She was really great, friendly with a fantastic sence of humor!


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Allostasis said:


> That is sweet, although I am not sure where I insinuated otherwise or how it connects to what I said.


There was no insinuation of anything in your post.
It‘s just a conversation.
I gave a compliment and that is all.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

The horrifying accidents that can happen when you are sharing your screen on discord. It was set on chrome and on my second smaller screen so i was asked why the streamed screen is small.

I decided to pop the window and move it to the bigger main screen but when i did that unexpectedly it revealed what the second tab in line contained. 

and it was : 









I was supposed to use this gif in a reply but i forgot it there. It just had to be the in the wrong place during the wrong time. 

Now im suspected for bestiality.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

SirCanSir said:


> The horrifying accidents that can happen when you are sharing your screen on discord. It was set on chrome and on my second smaller screen so i was asked why the streamed screen is small.
> 
> I decided to pop the window and move it to the bigger main screen but when i did that unexpectedly it revealed what the second tab in line contained.
> 
> ...


Lmao. These moments are just the best.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Did something happen to that thread? Guessing it's because it attracted certain individuals/unwanted advances?

Anyways, good job with reviving/hi-jacking CG's blog post instead of making a separate new thread.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Anyways, good job with reviving/hi-jacking CG's blog post instead of making a separate new thread.


Thanks.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I like how this is a random blog post based on the same thread from years ago.

This is how you get around the internet police.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

A: _Drops in and provokes everyone by pulling some bullshit_
B: _Everyone responds to the provocation_
A: "I'm being bullied, everyone is teaming up on me!"

Can't help but notice how much striking resemblance there is to covert narcissism. I mean, this exact dynamic is the very reason they call it vulnerable narcissism. It's why it's "covert."


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

It's sad how children grow up to become just like their abusive parents. When will the cycle end?


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

mia-me said:


> It's sad how children grow up to become just like their abusive parents. When will the cycle end?


Take this crap elsewhere. Nobody wants your drama here.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Hexcoder said:


> Take this crap elsewhere. Nobody wants your drama here.


Did you take that personally? Why? Are you like your parents?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

mia-me said:


> Did you take that personally? Why? Are you like your parents?


Its pretty clear from your post you are being passive aggressive right now, if you are trying to be subtle about it, thats a pretty sad attempt. Anyone here with some context awareness can tell that. If you really didnt want to get involved in this drama you wouldnt be going to such lengths to escalate it.

You are probably going to see this as another situation of others ganging up on you, but provoking using the cause of someone's trauma is pretty damn pathetic.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

SirCanSir said:


> Its pretty clear your from your post you are being passive aggressive right now, if you are trying to be subtle about it, thats a pretty sad attempt. Anyone here with some context awareness can tell that. If you really didnt want to get involved in this drama you wouldnt be going to such lengths to escalate it.
> 
> You are probably going to see this as another situation of others ganging up on you, but provoking using the cause of someone's trauma is pretty damn pathetic.


I'm waiting for hexcoder's response. Your opinion is irrelevant and I won't respond to you again so fire away.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

mia-me said:


> I'm waiting for hexcoder's response. Your opinion is irrelevant and I won't respond to you again so fire away.


I said all i needed to say. You dont need to reply to me, that doesnt make this BS any less clear.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I don't even know what's going on here. Lol. I'm more than happy not to be involved atm, until a clear reason slaps me in the face to get involved. teeheeheehee


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

As I said on fb: I just lost 2 fb friends. I can't figure out who they are like RIGHT AWAY, so it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

One of my bestie's woman has quit weed, or at least atm. The first thing that came to my head is that maybe it will be a door opening for some of us. But unfortunately I think one of my 1w2 friends (a lady friend) will be bitterly resistant to it. "She's doing nothing wrong by smoking weed!!!"


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Lying when it is done to not upset / avoid conflicts is super annoying.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

I wish that it would rain already.
A storm is moving very slowly where I live.
It’s muggy and heavy as heck right now.
Last week we had a storm of torrential rain, hail and high winds, plus one fantastic lightning show and the thunder rolled hard.
I stood in the cellar way watching—I enjoy this.
Claudette formed tropical storms this morning in Louisiana and will be moving up the east coast.
I think this year is going to be heavy in the amount of hurricanes on the east coast—the weather has not been its normal since spring hit.
Quite a few colder than normal days.
A really late last frost that devastated many plants—it got hot for a couple of weeks then boom.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Dalien said:


> I wish that it would rain already.
> A storm is moving very slowly where I live.
> It’s muggy and heavy as heck right now.
> Last week we had a storm of torrential rain, hail and high winds, plus one fantastic lightning show and the thunder rolled hard.
> ...


I am watching twister atm. 😄
Crossing my fingers gor rain for you 🤞


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Electra said:


> I am watching twister atm. 😄
> Crossing my fingers gor rain for you 🤞


That was a really good movie.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I had a lot of disturbing dreams this morning after drinking last night. I tried getting up around noon because I didn't wanna dream any more. But I was still really tired, so I fell back asleep on my couch. But at least the dreams weren't so disturbing after that.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Ock said:


> I had a lot of disturbing dreams this morning after drinking last night. I tried getting up around noon because I didn't wanna dream any more. But I was still really tired, so I fell back asleep on my couch. But at least the dreams weren't so disturbing after that.


Inhibitions running wild? Sorry to hear this—they must have been disturbing. 
I usually don’t remember mine unless they’re very strong like nightmares or just dark ones. I do have a recurring theme of being chased in different scenarios—never the same one. Heck I’ve dreamt about PerC, different people here, that woke me up with such a start-I was yelling no don’t do that to them. I don’t remember anything other than different people—who they were and yelling what I did.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Dalien said:


> Inhibitions running wild? Sorry to hear this—they must have been disturbing.


I was super depressed and also psychotic in the dreams.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Ock said:


> I was super depressed and also psychotic in the dreams.


What could make them stop?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Dalien said:


> I wish that it would rain already.
> A storm is moving very slowly where I live.
> It’s muggy and heavy as heck right now.
> Last week we had a storm of torrential rain, hail and high winds, plus one fantastic lightning show and the thunder rolled hard.
> ...


I LOVE a good storm and a lightning show makes it even better! I like being outside while it is going on. (under my porch of course.)
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO to the hurricanes on the east coast! No more I say!!!


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> The horrifying accidents that can happen when you are sharing your screen on discord. It was set on chrome and on my second smaller screen so i was asked why the streamed screen is small.
> 
> I decided to pop the window and move it to the bigger main screen but when i did that unexpectedly it revealed what the second tab in line contained.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I LOVE a good storm and a lightning show makes it even better! I like being outside while it is going on. (under my porch of course.)
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO to the hurricanes on the east coast! No more I say!!!


When my girls were little, I’d take them out to dance in the rain and we‘d watch the storms from the porch if it was very heavy. I normally do go outside during heavy storms, but the hail hurts like hell and I already hurt enough. I was in the cellar way—left out the word way.
They are coming!


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Dalien said:


> When my girls were little, I’d take them out to dance in the rain and we‘d watch the storms from the porch if it was very heavy. I normally do go outside during heavy storms, but the hail hurts like hell and I already hurt enough. I was in the cellar way—left out the word way.
> They are coming!


Awww how old are they now? I would pass on a hail storm. I have encountered too many deadly storms/tornado to like that. I used to love swimming in the rain.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Awww how old are they now? I would pass on a hail storm. I have encountered too many deadly storms/tornado to like that. I used to love swimming in the rain.


Dare I tell? Christ, I’m aging!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Dalien said:


> What could make them stop?


What? It only happened because I drank, and I don't drink all the time.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Ock said:


> What? It only happened because I drank, and I don't drink all the time.


Wonderful!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

My Brewers have a 5 game losing streak after they were the hottest team in baseball for a little while. Not cool.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I am tired of truth and dare.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

I've noticed only people older than me will call me, "Buddy." On the other hand, people younger than me rarely even use my name, let alone a title, when addressing me, but in the first place, why did I notice this discrepancy? 

It seems that I am more influenced by Chinese culture than I think I am. It generally follows, to me at least, that everyone older than me will teach me, and that everyone younger needs to be taught. This also makes it more difficult for me to interact with people about the same age as me, for they neither want to be taught by me nor teach me. Of course, there are exceptions. They are exceptional people.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I hate the Chicago Cubs and St. Louis Cardinals.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I find it rather annoying when someone witnesses me drunk a few times and automatically assumes I drink every night. Why do people have to assume like that?


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Thinking back to the discussion on people who post long posts with many many long videos...

I think people are allowed to post nearly whatever they want in a post; however, that doesn't mean it'll be effective communication. If a video is included, I expect it to be relevant to the discussion, a good source of information, and worth my time to watch. For longer videos, short summaries or timestamps for certain portions show respect for how other people use their time. We're all busy.

That's the benefit of having people to discuss with: that even though the amount of information availible is too vast for any single person to comprehend, as a group, more material can be covered and shared.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Ock said:


> I find it rather annoying when someone witnesses me drunk a few times and automatically assumes I drink every night. Why do people have to assume like that?


When I studied in college, the only time I felt I had time for gaming (I studied hard) was at the same time I had time to drink so I did both at once to relax and have a little fun. But what happend then was a guy in my guild thought I was an alcoholic because everytime HE saw me was when I had been drinking when in reality I was mostly studying (which he didn't see offcourse) 🙄
So he said "there is that drinking lady again" or something like that cause thats the impression _he_ got 🙄😒


----------

